# Hamburg, PA 4/22/17



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Who's going to be there, what'll ya have? I'll be there obviously, though I've never met anyone from DB - hard to tell who's who and such...

I'd be curious if anybody plans on having any pumilio there...


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I will be there Hunter and i will have some cb pumilio and wc adult breeding pairs and trios. I vend there under the name Tropical Visions.
Ron


----------



## Serafim (Mar 29, 2017)

I was planning to make the trip up looking for supplies. I havent been to the show in years..


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I will be going and have a bunch of exo Terra's in the trading post if anyone is interested.

Justin


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

I will be there.


----------



## Exasperatus2002 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll be taking my daughter. It'll be her first reptile show.


----------



## scotty1212 (Feb 15, 2016)

I should be there browsing as usual. I have a sexed pair of patricias i might be looking to trade during the show though. And i just realized who you are Hunter lol i used to work with you at East Penn in S1. Shoot me a PM sometime.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be vending with a brand new helper!
Here's what I have avail. See www.frogsnthings.com for pics and more info.

Thumbnails:
O. Pumilio Rio Bronco
O. Pumilio Colubre (prob pair, bringing only if requested)
R. Ventrimaculatus
R. Imitator Veradero
R. Imitator Vanzolini
R. Imitator Chazuta
R. Variabilis Southern
R. Amazonicas Arena Blanca

Ameerega:
Chrome Bassleri

Adelphobates:
Yellow galactonatus
Red galactonatus
Orange galactonatus (adults)

Dendrobates:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Leucomelas
Azureus
Metecho Tinctorius
Patricia Tinctorius
Cobalt Tinctorius

Phylobates:
Vittatus

Epipidobates:
Anthonyi Santa Isabel

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods

Supplies:
Medications
Repashy supplements, Vitamin A, Morning Wood
10g Tank setups
ABG substrate
Live moss
Sphagnum moss
Drosophila media
Brewer's Yeast
Springtail food
Tadpole chow
Coco huts
Film canisters
And more...


----------



## buell311 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll be there. I have some azureus froglets for trade/free to a good home if someone wants them.

Will anyone have some leaf liter?


----------



## tazman2nj (Feb 8, 2014)

I've never been to the Hamburg show. Hope I can make it.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

tazman2nj said:


> I've never been to the Hamburg show. Hope I can make it.


depends what you are looking for. if just frogs go to frog day this sept. if other than frogs then try white plains this sunday. saturday hamburg will have probably 5 frog selling vendors.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Have you been to both White Plains and Hamburg? If so whats the difference? From what I've heard it seems like Hamburg is more about snakes and the real difference there is that they sell venomous. 

Love to know if Hamburg would be worth going to over the White Plains show.



pa.walt said:


> depends what you are looking for. if just frogs go to frog day this sept. if other than frogs then try white plains this sunday. saturday hamburg will have probably 5 frog selling vendors.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Both shows are great.Dart frogs/Tree frogs and all supplies at both shows!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

cam1941 said:


> Have you been to both White Plains and Hamburg? If so whats the difference? From what I've heard it seems like Hamburg is more about snakes and the real difference there is that they sell venomous.
> 
> Love to know if Hamburg would be worth going to over the White Plains show.


Hamburg is definitely more snake centered and venomous centered. If I was only looking for PDF's, it wouldn't really be worth my time but I love the Hamburg show because of the venomous species available. Depends on what you're shopping for.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Very cool Thanks



CAPTAIN RON said:


> Both shows are great.Dart frogs/Tree frogs and all supplies at both shows!


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

If I'm honest, that's the only reason I would like to go LoL Wouldn't buy any but I would def do a lot of window shopping. 

Its a long drive for me so when it comes to frog and viv supplies I'd rather go to WP. 

Will def go at some point. Thanks




HunterB said:


> Hamburg is definitely more snake centered and venomous centered. If I was only looking for PDF's, it wouldn't really be worth my time but I love the Hamburg show because of the venomous species available. Depends on what you're shopping for.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Hamburg has a really great selection of herps and supplies. The downside is how horrible the venue is. It looks like a dirty garage, has insufficient parking, and its way too hot in there because there's no AC and there's WAY too many people crammed in that little building. Even the bathrooms look like a crime scene, haha.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Routinely at least 5 pdf breeders vending at Hamburg. And should be pleasent temps this Sat. Right next to Cabelas so always worth the 2 for one. ?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

for me if i had to choose between hamburg and white plains it would be white plains. like jpp mentioned there is good and bad about hamburg. white plains the downside is the driving distance for me.


----------



## Serafim (Mar 29, 2017)

Will be looking for springtail cultures while i browse whats the going rate for a culture?


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

Be aware, there are cops EVERYWHERE on 78 in NJ. HTH.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I think I kind of like hamburg better. Its crazy but I think its fun. Usually lots of frogs.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

Tricolor said:


> I think I kind of like hamburg better. Its crazy but I think its fun. Usually lots of frogs.


ehh tri-color what do you know. you are from jersey.  when i was there today i got shunned by ron, keith and his son. his son kept saying to me "walt you still here." kidding keith. 
the crowd was small today. not too bad.


----------



## Serafim (Mar 29, 2017)

Just got home, long trip from Southern Delaware.Decent show but the amount of people in the building takes away some of the fun. Got to meet a couple members of DB. All in all a good trip


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I was there and out before 10am haha...I watched with utter heartbreak as someone right in front of me bought the only eyelash viper for sale in the building...but I picked up four Mozambique Rain Frogs so it wasn't all bad


----------



## godjockey (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm about 45 minutes from this show but haven't been there since 2006 and it was busy then. I remember they didn't have too many PDFs. 

When is the next one going to be, do they have good plant selection now-a-days?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

June 10th...

About - Hamburg Mobile

Never been but from what has been written here it sounds like its better to go in winter 



godjockey said:


> I'm about 45 minutes from this show but haven't been there since 2006 and it was busy then. I remember they didn't have too many PDFs.
> 
> When is the next one going to be, do they have good plant selection now-a-days?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

godjockey said:


> I'm about 45 minutes from this show but haven't been there since 2006 and it was busy then. I remember they didn't have too many PDFs.
> 
> When is the next one going to be, do they have good plant selection now-a-days?


as far as the schedule go to kingsnake forum boards. so far they are the only ones who have show schedules thru out the u.s.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

If you're in the market to shop around and buy... the best shows are by far the ones around the time of year when people start getting their tax returns. The vendors all know that people are coming with money to spend and they generally bring their best stuff. However, these shows get crowded fast and the best stuff goes quick. 

Personally, I enjoy the shows in the fall and winter because the temps are usually nicer inside and the crowds are decent. I generally show up later and avoid the lines. However, I go just to pick up some supplies, pinheads, and to harass Ron... so I'm never in much of a hurry or trying to get in and pick the best animals.

If you want to buy a frog, it's worth getting there early or arranging a transaction ahead of time with the vendors like Ron and Keith that post what they're bringing to their table.


----------

